# are these stumpys/honeys??



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

found a whole pile of these on an oak stump. are they stumpys?? thanks for the help


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

They look like it. What color is the spore print? Should be white.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Those are stumpy's. Found a bunch up at Houghton Lake yesterday. Made chop suey with them.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Look like stumpers to me. Good eats.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks guy checked the spore print also and its white. found a whole grocery bag full off one stump.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

They are honeys. Good stuff!:corkysm55


----------

